# chat night



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Is anyone out there to chat? If so let me know-it's monday night 9:40 pm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Sorry I wasn't there to chat - thought I would be but looks like with new job I will be working Monday nights. At least we can read each others posts and respond or converse in that way on a daily basis. Stacey


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sea;Sorry I missed you last night. Didn't make it on till 9:50 p.m. There were a lot of people on when I came on. I think we had about 7 people last night. Hope to talk next week.


----------

